# Нет звука в консоли

## kweji

Система установлена на ноут Asus m50vm

Все настраивалось по этому руководству

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/alsa-guide.xml#initscript

При проигрывании звуковых файлов, например в mpg321, полностью отсутствует звук.

----------

## mango123

Хочется ответить банально, что "телепаты в отпуске".

Что показывает alsamixer ? 

Громкость то включил?

В Х-сах звук играет? 

Ты в группе audio присутствуешь? 

Давай по больше инфы.

----------

## kweji

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Хочется ответить банально, что "телепаты в отпуске".
> 
> Что показывает alsamixer ? 
> 
> Громкость то включил?
> ...

 

Под показаниями alsamixer что имеется в виду?

Mute сняты громкость стоит на максимуме.

иксы не установлены.

все делается под рутом.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Что в логах? Алса опознала твою карту?

----------

## kweji

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Что в логах? Алса опознала твою карту?

 

Да опознала.

----------

## fank

ты б хоть сказал, какой драйвер

и логи все же хотелось бы посмотреть

есть подозрение (автору топика - !!!!????), что драйвер все же hda_intel и посему интересно было бы знать, какая версия alsa-driver

много фиксов от версии к версии для вышеназванного драйвера

----------

## kweji

 *fank wrote:*   

> ты б хоть сказал, какой драйвер
> 
> и логи все же хотелось бы посмотреть
> 
> есть подозрение (автору топика - !!!!????), что драйвер все же hda_intel и посему интересно было бы знать, какая версия alsa-driver
> ...

 

Используется драйвер встроенный в ядро.

Какие конкретно логи посмотреть?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Используется драйвер встроенный в ядро.

 

я имел в виду, драйвер под какой именно чип

вывод dmesg хотелось бы увидеть

----------

## mango123

Что показывает:

```
lspci | grep -i "audio"
```

 и 

```
lsmod | grep snd
```

?

----------

## f0rk

Тогда уж заодно покажите:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND | grep -v "#"

```

Да, и в /etc/make.conf желательно поставить:

```

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*"

```

После изменения make.conf, естественно: emerge -uDN world

----------

